# Contractions have started



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikita has been lay on my chest while i was sat on the sofa for the past hour and ive felt her tummy keep tightening so think she is deffo having contractions i put her down but she came straight back up again. I think me stroking her tummy is helping her relax and get through a contraction.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Oooooooh yay very exciting. Lots of updates are needed xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

any more news yet


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow, good luck with kittening.
my girl has gone into early stages.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a birthing weekend!! Tamiya is in labour too!! Xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh loads of little bundles for us all to see can't wait- good luck everyone


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Any kittens yet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my days, i think they are all having them today,  ,fingers crossed all goes well xxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

How long should there be between kittens before its concerning. First one was nearly 2 hours ago and nothing yet. She seems to be still having contractions but nothing that's causing her to lick her back end and call xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I gave up and went to bed at 5am this morn got up at 12pm fed the cats and noticed Nikita had lost some fluid and she is now pushing!  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It does sound as if there could be lots of kittens on the forum by tonight :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Purrrrfect said:


> I gave up and went to bed at 5am this morn got up at 12pm fed the cats and noticed Nikita had lost some fluid and she is now pushing!  xx


_COME ON NIKITA ,we are all waiting here excited, ,,,:001_tongue:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my girl on her last litter had one kitten born at 7am then the next wasnt born until 8pm, then to my surprise she had a kitten 36 hours later, so as long as the kitten isnt seen to be stuck it will arrive in good time.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh catcoonz you have taken such a weight off my shoulders!!!

It's so exciting hope Nikita gets on ok xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

dont worry, you do need to be concerned if you can see the kitten struggling to get out as then its stuck, normally happens with breech births though so keep a watch.
cats have babies easier than any species so all will be fine.

my girl is making me wait.

cant wait to see photos of all the kittens.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

WE HAVE A KITTEN!!!! Born ten mins ago! Fighting fit mum being amazing!!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 1 kitten born at 4:18pm  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Whoo hoo, congratulations, cant wait for pics, do you think their is any more.,,,_


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!! 

We have had another but was very big and got stuck. Tried to revive it but was already gone xxxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes i think theres more shes cleaned the baby up and is now resting.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope mom and baby are both well xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Had another baby a short while ago mum and babies doing well mum is resting and babies are feeding.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations everyone on healthy happy babies. Its such a nerve wrecking time...I get another grey hair for each time I have a baby born


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Tamiyamumma said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> We have had another but was very big and got stuck. Tried to revive it but was already gone xxxx


Sorry to hear this  Sleep well, little one xXx

Congratulations on all the kittens being born today- I hope they all thrive and that the new Mummies are doing well


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

All done now. Lost 3 in the end but got one very feisty little one so very happy with that. 

Not sexed it yet but my girls have called it sooty xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Tamiyamumma said:


> All done now. Lost 3 in the end but got one very feisty little one so very happy with that.
> 
> Not sexed it yet but my girls have called it sooty xx


i'm really sorry about the three little ones you've lost. so glad the other one is doing ok and hope mom is ok too.


----------



## MouseyMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about lost kittens today. Thoughts are with you. That's so sad. 
On a happy note I look forward to seeing a photo of the little fighter xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh no.....what went wrong with the 3 babies, thats so sad.
glad the other baby is doing well.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

This is my little fighter!!! According to the vet her kittens were too big for her 

Xx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Tamiyamumma said:


> This is my little fighter!!! According to the vet her kittens were too big for her
> 
> Xx


Such a beautiful kitten. Hope mother and baby are healthy. I'm so sorry for your losses xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I was just a little confused on people being sorry for baby loses. 
because i have been on my phone the whole time i was with Nikita so did really see other posts properly so did realise my thread had been hijacked. 

I'm sorry to hear about your losses hunni. Can i suggest you now create your own thread. Thank you. (i don't mean this nastily)

Nikita did have another baby inbetween the 2 she is feeding but it was no bigger than my thumb and only just formed and its mouth was pointed more like a beak and it was sadly born sleeping which is a blessing R.I.P little one. xx 

We have had no more since the 2nd one so i think that's it, Nikita is cuddled up with them letting them feed and is being a wonderful little mum bless her i'm very proud of her. More pics when the new little family are settled. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh dear, i have gotten confused between the litters, very sorry.
glad nikita has 2 beautiful babies so sad about the other tiny baby,
rip little one, xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations on the two little ones - very sorry to hear about the tiny one that didn't make it. they way this thread has turned out with someone else adding their info must have been really confusing - and very upsetting as you have lost a baby too. i hope nikita is ok now and i'm sure she'll make a great mom to the two that have made it. hugs to you too for the loss of the kitten, it must of been hard


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

My hubby was post for me and got confused which thread he was on. It was such a day yesterday I didn't get chance to correct it. Congrats to nikita on her two babies xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Got up this morning and both babies has lost 5g from thier bith weight so i dont think they are getting much off mum so i gave them a top up feed and will keep an eye on them. When she is out the box and they start crying she is not going back to them as i would have expected again i will keep an eye on her. They are in a warn quiet place. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lets hope mum settles with them soon, is this her first litter?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd suggest penning her with them in a large pen with her tray and food. It's not unusual for first time mums to be a bit confused and take time to find their feet - penning them helps get their mothering established.


----------

